# Amano Style tank delivered



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I placed an order for a custom tank with the following requirements from aquariumobsessed.com,
20 R 
24x13x16

-Starphire glass
-Diamond edge (minimal silicone in the corners)
-No trim
-No top brace (four sided)
-Clear Sealant
-Thickness of the glass similar to the picture








Starphire on all 4 sides, 24x13x16
$399.00 USD delivered.
I heard about the company on reef central. The only problem that people mentioned is that the tanks took awhile to arrive. The quote I got from oceanic was $1000 for the same tank. So I placed the order knowing that it would take awhile to get the tank.
Order was placed April 28, 2004
Order was received on September 3, 2004
The tank was exactly what I wanted. I've been using acrylic tanks because I am really impressed with the clarity. But scratching an acrylic tank that you spent $100 on can be really painful. Starphire gives you the clarity of acrylic with the durability of glass. Aquarium Obsessed makes an incredible tank, and I think a lot of planted tank people will be satisfied with this Amano replica.


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

*tank*

awesome... pardon my math, but how many gallons is that beautiful tank?

thanks

GM


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Approx 21 US gallons


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like they are speeding up the process, tanks in 4-6 weeks or discount,
http://aquariumobsessed.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75


----------



## BigRed (Mar 11, 2004)

Very beautiful, amazing how some glass can look so cool


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Looks pretty good, but I just can't see spending $400 for a mere 20g :shock:


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well then, how about $1500USD + shipping for a 180 gallon? :shock: I figure shipping alone for that sized tank will be >$350. 

Or even better, $3999 + shipping for a 600 gallon.

Upside is that both are pre-built and available now :lol:


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

That is a visual delight. Confronted with such an intimidating 'blank sheet of paper' many people who think they are artists would be intimidated.

Oceanic and AGA could do well to sit up and take note that quality is what is needed. Take some lessons in art and beauty.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Oceanic and AGA could do well to sit up and take note that quality is what is needed


Oceanic will happily construct a tank for you in the same type of low iron glass , however the price is an order of magnitude greater then the current smaller custom builders.

AGA will be releasing a line of tanks built with low iron glass in '05. However, from the brochure I was shown the tanks will not be rimless. Before you ask, pricing was not discussed.

Keep in mind that AGA and Oceanic as well as Perfecto are constructing for the mass market to a price point. Assuming they could construct such a 20gal size in quantity sufficient to for economy of scale to bring it in at $100, how many of said tanks would move off the shelves of you local Petco when a similar sized $30 tank is right next to it. The custom builders are marking to a very tiny niche. The quality you see comes at a price in time, money and convenience.


----------



## discusdave (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful tank. 

Now you need a Hydor in-line heater (hooks into return line from the cannister) to get rid of the ugly titanium tube and temp sensor. Trash the Eheim spray bar and go with an Eheim "J" return. Put the Milwaukee pH probe alongside the intake/return pieces so you have all the ugly bits in the left corner, and the beautiful $400 tank you just bought will be much more visually appealing. 

I did what I just suggested to you in my planted tanks and they look so much nicer. 

Dave


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Dave, Yeah that's the plan. I made the glass intake and outlet pipes to hide the canister hardware. The pH probe will go behind plants eventually. This is what it looks like now,

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2607


----------



## discusdave (May 24, 2004)

What diameter tubing do the glass intake/return fit? I have an Eheim 2213 on an Oceanic 30 cube that that would look nice on. The glass looks a bit wide for 2213 tubing from the picture. 
Dave


----------



## discusdave (May 24, 2004)

Wait a minute...I just saw the diameter on the link you posted in your last response. 5/8 inch wide glass.
Dave


----------

